# My new chick



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

I GOT A CHICKEN!!! Anyone who has read my profile or some of my threads knows that I'm very passionate about animals and how much I love them, so you can just imagine how excited I was to get her!  her name is Pepper (like chilies, not the spice), since she is a Rhode Island Red and I'm assuming she is about three weeks old. She is really friendly and always follows me around the yard when I take her out and when I'm watching tv and petting her she tries to climb in my hair... So cute! I never knew chickens could be this sweet and friendly! Any tips on how to win poultry contests? I'm thinking in entering her in the fair once she gets older!


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't believe you did not post a pic. No more about her without posting pics please


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

I would have, but I'm on the website from my ipad right now because my computer isn't working and with the new app update I can't figure out how to post pictures on it!  I like the website much better than the app!


----------



## tortoiselove25 (Jul 3, 2013)

When our rooster was a chick he would also hop up on our shoulders and play in our hair! Too cute! I would love to see a picture of yours! 
(He's the one to the right) 




Here he is grown up


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful coloring! What type is he? I love his feathery feet! My dad wanted to get one that will grow up to have feet like that! 


Here we go! I figured it out! 
I hope you like her!


----------



## tortoiselove25 (Jul 3, 2013)

Chinque said:


> Beautiful coloring! What type is he? I love his feathery feet! My dad wanted to get one that will grow up to have feet like that!
> 
> 
> Here we go! I figured it out!
> I hope you like her!





Yours is very pretty! Mine is a Bantam Brahma.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

The baby is adorable. The larger ones are very nice too. I had chickens when I was younger that had feathers on their feet also. They were Bantam something. Mine were mostly white though. I love chickens. Heck, there isn't an animal I don't like or wouldn't have


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

wellington said:


> The baby is adorable. The larger ones are very nice too. I had chickens when I was younger that had feathers on their feet also. They were Bantam something. Mine were mostly white though. I love chickens. Heck, there isn't an animal I don't like or wouldn't have



Thank you! And me too!! Every time I get the chance to get a pet ill take it before you can ask "which one?"


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

today i found a baby finch and when i moved it into a safe place it hopped and followed me around...kinda funny!


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha!


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 3, 2013)

My hen just hatched out seven new chicks heres a pic. I love my chickens . You have to give it some worms and watch them fight over it its like a game of keep away too funny.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 3, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 3, 2013)

So nice i have hens myself
Is this a red star? they lay eveyday ... so nice congrats

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> So nice i have hens myself
> Is this a red star? they lay eveyday ... so nice congrats
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app



Very nice! She's a Rhode Island Red, not a red star.... Close, though!


----------



## terryo (Jul 3, 2013)

My son has a bunch of hens, three different kinds, I think, and one rooster.He gets loads of eggs every morning, and I'm always telling him to leave some so they hatch. Those little chicks are so cute. I think one kind is called a Jersey giant. It has no feathers on it's head or neck and looks like a vulture.


----------



## Chinque (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I think I saw some of those at the fair today


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 3, 2013)

nice chickens, beautiful chick


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice i have 2 road island reds also good laying hens.
We got rid of the rooster he didnt shut up... So we have 5 hens and getting almost everyday 4 eggs out of 5 so im happy 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Are u going to keep all the babies

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 3, 2013)

O yes they replace the ones that get old and stop laying . I got seven hens and one rooster . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice! I hope to get that many one day (except the rooster, I do not enjoy very loud animals. Why do you think I got a tortoise?)


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 4, 2013)

What are u doing with the old once? I wont eat mine

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 4, 2013)

I eat them . They are not pets they are food . But I do enjoy them and I treat them as pets and let them live a happy life as possible till is there time to feed my family. 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 4, 2013)

I once had chickens. I bought five little silkie bantams for show/pest control and lo and behold they were all roosters. I gave them away to a family friend who wanted to breed silkies. After 6 months of 24/7 crowing due to the sun never fully going down during the Alaskan summer we all wanted them gone...


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: My new chick*



RosieRedfoot said:


> I once had chickens. I bought five little silkie bantams for show/pest control and lo and behold they were all roosters. I gave them away to a family friend who wanted to breed silkies. After 6 months of 24/7 crowing due to the sun never fully going down during the Alaskan summer we all wanted them gone...



Man I think thats the best part of having chickens is waking up to a rooster crowing .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 4, 2013)

I REALLY hope pepper is a hen, not a rooster! We got her for shows and the eggs, NOT to be woken up really early! Like I said earlier, I do NOT like really loud pets (kinda loud is ok but not really really loud)


Oh and also 4-h! I'm considering participating, but I'm not sure about it yet... If anyone has participated or has a kid who has participated can you pm me? I need a little more information than on the website


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 5, 2013)

Sure what do u need i help

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 5, 2013)

Just some information on what they do at the meetings, how to participate at things at the fair (they are always at all the fairs I go to), and do they teach people to handle their animals better? I'm only asking this because whenever I go to the local county fairs I always see members showing their animals to judges for ribbons and such


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes u have to get in touch with the board members of the fair. Usually u bring the pet like one day there before the show starts and then you can pick it up again after the fair is over

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaizei (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sure they help you. Do you have an idea of what animal you would want to raise?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 5, 2013)

I have 5 chickens. 3 dogs, cats,fish and 2 sulcatas so im busy raising them all, and its wonderfull

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


what about you?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 6, 2013)

I would want to raise chickens and rabbits for 4-h, since I alseady have a chicken and I've always wanted a bunny. And I already have 3 dogs, 2cats, a Russian tortoise, a mouse, and a chicken. I recently had a guinea pig, but she died a few days ago


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that how old was she

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 7, 2013)

She was turning four in about two months


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear. How old can they get? Was she sick

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 7, 2013)

They can live to be anywhere from 5 to 7. She wasn't sick and has just gotten over a large cyst on her throat (after weeks of me having to put a little dropper down her throat for medicine, quite persistently I might add), I think like last year (?). I think she died from heatstroke, although her water bottle was almost full when I took her home (she died at the fair... )... -sigh-


The people were really nice and supportive about it and the lady who ran the contest offered to buy me a new one when I'm ready (she was my first pet, besides fish and a kidnapped cat, to leave me. So it'll probably take me a while to grieve for her). I've gotten better since I lost her, though and I've realized that the new one will not be a replacement that I should resent for replacing her, but a new member of the family to make new memories with. If anyone has any suggestions about the matter, feel free to pm me... I don't want to gunk up the thread with sadness and stuff like that...


----------

